# Depclean quiere borrrarme todo KDE [SOLUCIONADO]

## Warper

Hola:

Después de unos años coqueteando con otras distros, he decidido volver a Gentoo.

Después de tener mi escritorio ya en marcha, volviendo a leer toda la documentación, que uno no tiene la cabeza para acordarse de las cosas, resulta que intento hacer un emerge -avp --depclean y me quiere borrar todo kde.

Instalé kde siguiendo la guía de kde, instalando kde-meta. Una vez instalado, para desinstalar kopete, y algún paquete más, desinstalé kde-meta, ya que con cualquier actualización de paquetes, me volvía a instalar kopete y los otros que instalé. Después de desinstalar hice un revdep-rebuild, para ver que no faltaban dependencias y no reporta nada.

Entonces ayer intenté hacer el depclean y quiere eliminar todo kde.

¿Alguna sugerencia?

Saludos

RafaLast edited by Warper on Mon Jan 09, 2012 6:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pelelademadera

el tema es que al desinstalar kde-meta, te quedan todas las dependencias como que no se necesitan, ya que era solo kde-meta el que las necesitaba.

lo mas facil es hacer lo siguiente.

agrega a /var/lib/portage/world

 *Quote:*   

> kde-base/kdebase-startkde

 

con eso al menos te va a quedar kde, con lo minimo, volve con el depclean, y anda agregando lo que te quiere desinstalar y vos queres tener, en mi caso, considero bastante escencial lo siguiente:

 *Quote:*   

> kde-base/ark
> 
> kde-base/dolphin
> 
> kde-base/gwenview
> ...

 

y con eso no te va a desinstalar ni eso, ni las dependencias, y bueno, sera ajustarlo a gusto tuyo

saludos

----------

## Warper

Muchas gracias pelelademadera.

He hecho justo como comentas, y ya vuelvo a tener mi sistema en marcha, eso sí ahora bastante más descargadito que antes.

Saludos

Rafa

----------

## Latinvs

Como consejo te digo que si te toca hacer otra instalación instales sólo kdebase-startkde, que es el entorno de escritorio básico, y luego, como te ha indicado Pelela, ve instalando los programas que quieras, así no acabarás con docenas de programas que no quieres para nada.

----------

